# Toyama Dammy DIY passaround.



## ma_sha1

Wanting to put my DIY in the hands of KKF peers for some reality check, and inspired by recent creative pass arounds, I’d like to do a psssaround on this Knife: Toyama Dammy DIY

It’s NOT a Toyama Dammy obviously, it’s a DIY gyuto with the same steel/profile/weight/grind & pretty much performs exactly on par with my Toyama iron-clad in my hands.

Spec:
222mm edge/48mm tall/4mm spine/185g/Toyama high convex right-bias asymmetrical grind with potato-top topology at middle-front.

IMPORTANT:
-This is a CANUS-only passaround. 
-This is a very reactive carbon steel knife, carbon steel experience required. 
-This is meant for active KKF members only, participation needs a minimum of 50 posts.
- Do not sharpen the knife, touch up with finishing stone 4000 grid or higher ok, but only if it’s necessary. Do not sharpen the knife to check the steel. It’s outside the scope of my passaround, & if 10 people sharpens the knife, it might performs like an Axe by the end.

The Details:
> Looking for quick pass around, Not like the tractor pass around I am currently in that’ll take 2 years to get to me. I will include only up to 10 people to this passaround. 

> There will be a small fee associated with participating-$20 PayPal.

> Each participant is expected to mail the knife to the next person with tracking and insurance of $350 using whatever service they wish.

> Each participant can keep the knife for 5 days, that’s right, 5 days, not a full 7-day week. 5-day is enough to get a weekend for most people, but if you received the knife on Mon/Tues, ok to extend over the weekend

The Participation Bonus:
> At the end of the passaround, if interested, I will sell the knife as low as $150 to participants. I.e, $350 minus fees I’ve collected. if 10 people/$200 fees collected, then the knife will cost $150 to a participant.

> If multiple interests, I’ll randomly drew a winner. Participants who stalled the passaround, took extra days before shipping out, may be disqualified from drawing to be fair to those who stuck by the rules.

> No grinding, thinning, sharpening etc. if there damage or rust, contact me right away.
> Scratches & cosmetics flaws, I don’t care, keep going, the passaround is for performance evaluation. I’ll need to rehab the knife afterwards anyways.

If interested, Comment below, & list your CANUS state, & your top 3 Middle weight carbon steel knives.

- participants will be selected based on carbon steel knife & Toyama/Watanabe or other middle weight experiences, not necessarily 1st come/1st serve. I an especially interested in comparing to other people’s Toyama, Watansbe, or top middle weights.

cheers!


Top -Passaround knife; Bottom -Toyama iron-clad.


----------



## BillHanna

This is cool


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

If I could join that would be awesome. I’ve wanted to try a Toyama for quite a while now.


----------



## ma_sha1

Malcolm Johnson said:


> If I could join that would be awesome. I’ve wanted to try a Toyama for quite a while now.



Sounds good.


----------



## ian

Malcolm Johnson said:


> If I could join that would be awesome. I’ve wanted to try a Toyama for quite a while now.



You’re aware this isn’t a Toyama, right?

GLWPA, OP!


----------



## ma_sha1

Bad joke deleted


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

ian said:


> You’re aware this isn’t a Toyama, right?
> 
> GLWPA, OP!


Yeah I read the post but I figure this is a good way to get an idea of what one would be like. It is called a diy Toyama.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Good luck! Wrong continent for me, but cool idea!


----------

